# Spring flower



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

Spring flower, soft pastel A3, by me, 2021


----------



## karmazon (Feb 23, 2021)

Really good, you've captured the glass perfectly.


----------



## AnnaDawsonArt (Aug 14, 2020)

karmazon said:


> Really good, you've captured the glass perfectly.


many thanks


----------

